# How many FPS do you shoot?



## RchurE

256


----------



## USNarcher

I really don't care about my fps. I set my bow up for holding weight of about 18-20 pounds. On my 2 target bows that equates to 278fps and 293fps according to my AM program.


----------



## DHawk2

256 here too.


----------



## PerfectScore

alien x hybrix
71lb
27.5 draw
412gr arrow
286fps


----------



## Brown Hornet

:noidea: I haven't shot my setup through a chrono.....don't really plan to anytime soon 

But OT2 says I am in the 276 range.


----------



## Fingashoota

282.


----------



## Brown Hornet

PerfectScore said:


> alien x hybrix
> 71lb
> 27.5 draw
> 412gr arrow
> 286fps


You shoot field with that setup?


----------



## psargeant

USNarcher said:


> I really don't care about my fps. I set my bow up for holding weight of about 18-20 pounds. On my 2 target bows that equates to 278fps and 293fps according to my AM program.


What he said...but according to OT2/Am somewhere around 278 ish...


----------



## psargeant

Brown Hornet said:


> You shoot field with that setup?


Exactly what I was thinking


----------



## PerfectScore

Brown Hornet said:


> You shoot field with that setup?


yes, that is why such a heavy arrow
it shoots 306 with my hunting [email protected]


----------



## Bobmuley

I don't know what its shooting, but I do have some concern because TAP estimates it at 308 (for the time being with the Gold Tips). I've got some 400, 430, and 470 ACEs that are heavy enough to get it under control before MY field season officially starts.


----------



## rigginuts

Mathews SBXT - 71# 27" 400gr = 273 fps


----------



## tabarch

Don't know and don't care as long as it's able to get the arrow at least 80yds.


----------



## X Hunter

09 Vantage Elite 
56lbs 
28.75" draw
27" 470 Protour 110grn points 348grns
288fps

Wasnt going for a fast setup it just worked out that way.... But my bow is outta spec so what do I know!!!


----------



## CRAZYRICK1

258 according to TAP


----------



## BOWGOD

tabarch said:


> Don't know and don't care as long as it's able to get the arrow at least 80yds.


My thoughts exactly. I haven't chrono'd my bow, and have no plans to. It shoots what it shoots, and as long as I set my sight right:angry: it goes where I put the pin.


----------



## rock monkey

tabarch said:


> Don't know and don't care as long as it's able to get the arrow at least 80yds.


:darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## carlosii

CRAZYRICK1 said:


> 258 according to TAP


Love TAP but it always under-estimates my speed.


----------



## golfingguy27

I can't believe we are discussing bow speed here.. isn't that one of those forbidden topics? WAY to close to Chewie territory... I don't give a rats you know what about how fast my bow shoots...


----------



## Flyin6

254....but looks faster.


----------



## completepassthru

Accomplice 34 29/71 329fps.


----------



## SEC

golfingguy27 said:


> I can't believe we are discussing bow speed here.. isn't that one of those forbidden topics? WAY to close to Chewie territory... I don't give a rats you know what about how fast my bow shoots...


No I'm not a CHEWIE  .... I started this thread just because I was curious. I got new arrows this year, new AXCEL sight, ran new tapes, saw what my speed calc'd out at and was just wondering what others were shooting. Not planning on getting a Martin Warthog or anything just to keep up with the other guys...just wondered.


----------



## Slim37KS

I havent Chrono'd mine since last field season but back then the way it was set up I was at
54lbs
30" DL
358gr arrow
260-265 (If my memory serves me right)

At 1 time I was getting 282 with some weak spined arrows 

I have no clue where its at now cuz Ive lowered my DW since my shoulder surgery.....AA guesstimates it at 240ish ukey:


----------



## Nino

Hoyt Ultra Elite XT2000 with Sprials 28.5" 58# 352gr Nano 450 300fps.
I am not trying to shoot fast. I am actually shooting an arrow 2" too long. I could go shorter and drop down 2 sizes but I'm not. I don't need anymore speed. I dont need what I have but thats the weight I am comfortable with. I may try some 125gr points though and see what happens. Shooting 100grn. now.


----------



## bikebroy07gsr

08 Martin Slayer X-treme
Cat Cams
31" draw
70#
357 grain easton 340 flatlines
356 fps


----------



## THwAckZ7

Mathews Z7
draw:29.5 at 65lb
arrow: 29# 419.5grains
290fps/78.4ke


I was shooting 380 grain gold tip vapor pros at 310 fps:laser::laser:


----------



## 60X

My field setups usually shoot the best in the 260-270fps range. My high was shot shooting 211fps and I've shot as high at 314 with good results as well.


----------



## jlazar

*Arrow speed*

279 here - chrono'd :shade:


Elite XLR
60.5 lbs.
28.5 dl
Easton Redline 410 - 350 gr


----------



## JMJ

Chrony said 300.
But in order to get marks that would work in AA, I had to let it think it was shooting 319. :mg:


----------



## CarlV

Pro Elite, 41" ATA, 8 3/4" BH, #55, 27" DL

Nanoforce at 325 grains

245 FPS over my chrono

Makes me the slow poke on this thread, but I can't see how shooting a very forgiving bow at that speed is a disadvantage.


----------



## 2fingers

Beleve it or not my alphaburner is out shooting my contender. I think its the burner is just aiming better.

contender 64lbs
27.5" draw 
navigator430 @342g
289

alphaburner 60lbs
27.5" draw
navigator [email protected]
304


----------



## JPE

291.34 fps according to AA
292 fps through my chrono (I just HAD to check)

Hoyt 737
28.5" draw
58 lbs
PSE Radial X-weave Pro's w/unibushings & g-nocks @ 330 grains

I don't care a whole lot about speed for field either. It just worked out this way with the setup I've chosen.


----------



## mag41vance

2009 Mathews C4 (blue) I think Red bows are faster :shade:
63 lb draw weight 
29" DL
355gr LightSpeed 3D
271 fps
AMBHFS class
2003 Ford Ranger (red)
Mizuno Irons 1" plus steel Stiff flex.


----------



## short-n-fast

contender , 28.5, 60, 330 gr A/C/E , 274 fps.....


----------



## Brown Hornet

bikebroy07gsr said:


> 08 Martin Slayer X-treme
> Cat Cams
> 31" draw
> 70#
> 357 grain easton 340 flatlines
> 356 fps





THwAckZ7 said:


> Mathews Z7
> draw:29.5 at 65lb
> arrow: 29# 419.5grains
> 290fps/78.4ke
> 
> 
> I was shooting 380 grain gold tip vapor pros at 310 fps:laser::laser:


What did you two do....scroll down the forum list and see the lead thread was about "how fast is your bow" and decide to post? :doh:

bikebroy07gsr your bow is only 56 fps over the speed limit :doh: and I haven't run into many people that could actually shoot a full field round at 70 lbs....or shoot it well. 

Thwack your give away is you posted your KE....targets don't care how much KE you have :doh:

But then neither of your probably realized what forum you were in so we will probably never see you again :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Nino said:


> I am not trying to shoot fast. I am actually shooting an arrow 2" too long. I could go shorter and drop down 2 sizes but I'm not. I don't need anymore speed. I dont need what I have but thats the weight I am comfortable with. I may try some 125gr points though and see what happens. Shooting 100grn. now.


CX doesn't make 125 grain Nano points. They stop at 120s. I thought you had heavier points in them to begin with :doh: 

You need 120s in those things for sure....I have 110s in mine and have been debating going to 120s but I keep forgetting to order more points and pins :chortle:


----------



## Limey

I am planning on starting to shoot some black & whites this year. The bow I am going to use is a 49# Hoyt 737 and from my sight marks OT2 printed a 260 fps tape.

For marked distance 260fps seems plenty enough for me.


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> What did you two do....scroll down the forum list and see the lead thread was about "how fast is your bow" and decide to post? :doh:
> 
> bikebroy07gsr your bow is only 56 fps over the speed limit :doh: and I haven't run into many people that could actually shoot a full field round at 70 lbs....or shoot it well.
> 
> Thwack your give away is you posted your KE....targets don't care how much KE you have :doh:
> 
> But then neither of your probably realized what forum you were in so we will probably never see you again :chortle:


I was thinking the same thing. Post a thread about "how fast is your bow" and all of a sudden we get all these new names popping up in here. 

The one thing I love about this forum is it hasn't been tainted by the speed freaks, and how fast is your bow threads. Let's not let it get that way now.


----------



## SteveID

BOWGOD said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Post a thread about "how fast is your bow" and all of a sudden we get all these new names popping up in here.
> 
> The one thing I love about this forum is it hasn't been tainted by the speed freaks, and how fast is your bow threads. Let's not let it get that way now.


Yup, I haven't been in this section for a while but it sure is refreshing compared to the gen forum. Guys just want you to know how awesome the chrono says their bow is.


----------



## JPE

BOWGOD said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Post a thread about "how fast is your bow" and all of a sudden we get all these new names popping up in here.
> 
> The one thing I love about this forum is it hasn't been tainted by the speed freaks, and how fast is your bow threads. Let's not let it get that way now.


Yeah! Let's keep these new people out of OUR forum! The last thing we need is for any more people to get involved with field archery. There's already like 10 or 15 people at local shoots as it is.


----------



## JawsDad

JPE said:


> Yeah! Let's keep these new people out of OUR forum! The last thing we need is for any more people to get involved with field archery. There's already like 10 or 15 people at local shoots as it is.


Exactly... Maybe the pompous attitude regarding field archers that was mentioned in another thread is a reality afterall...


----------



## BOWGOD

JPE said:


> Yeah! Let's keep these new people out of OUR forum! The last thing we need is for any more people to get involved with field archery. There's already like 10 or 15 people at local shoots as it is.





JawsDad said:


> Exactly... Maybe the pompous attitude regarding field archers that was mentioned in another thread is a reality afterall...


now you both know I did not mean it in that way. I'm all for bringing new people into this game, and probably have introduced more new shooters to the field game in the last 3 years than anyone.

My point was simply just because "speed" was the topic of the thread all these guys who never have, and probably never will play this game start popping in to pat themself on the back because of how fast their 3d bows shoot. We know that nobody shooting 350 out of a 70 pound bow is playing field. 
There are enough my bow is faster than your bow threads in gen pop. This is the last remaining forum where good info is in abundance. We don't need it to turn into another forum like gen pop.


----------



## JawsDad

BOWGOD said:


> now you both know I did not mean it in that way. I'm all for bringing new people into this game, and probably have introduced more new shooters to the field game in the last 3 years than anyone.
> 
> My point was simply just because "speed" was the topic of the thread all these guys who never have, and probably never will play this game start popping in to pat themself on the back because of how fast their 3d bows shoot. We know that nobody shooting 350 out of a 70 pound bow is playing field.
> There are enough my bow is faster than your bow threads in gen pop. This is the last remaining forum where good info is in abundance. We don't need it to turn into another forum like gen pop.


Sorry, my comment was not directed at you. It was more a generalized comment about the forum.. 

Of course I'll probably need to put on my asbestos underwear for posting this following, but so be it.. We're working hard to get field going stronger in our area and I've directed more than a few people to this forum to get education and information. But, the responses to many questions do have a tendency to want to drive people away or keep them from posting in the first place.


----------



## kidnutso

Well I'm another that doesn't really give a hoot about how fast the bow shoots. If it shoots 80 yards I'm good. :teeth:

I do like a little speed since I'm a BH UNL (BH FS - NFAA) and it reduces the pins gaps a little, but my primary field bow is well under the NFAA Max Speed Limit, and my backup bow is about 35 fps less than my primary.

And I ain't interested in trying to speed either one of them up. I like they way they shoot now. :thumbs_up


----------



## 3Dblackncamo

I have never shot a field round but plan to, is this a good setup or not--conquest 3 60 lbs Acc 3-39 with 100 gr points 1.8 duravanes @ 265 fps


----------



## BOWGOD

3Dblackncamo said:


> I have never shot a field round but plan to, is this a good setup or not--conquest 3 60 lbs Acc 3-39 with 100 gr points 1.8 duravanes @ 265 fps


Sounds good to me. Most field guys tend to be in that general ballpark.


----------



## JPE

BOWGOD said:


> now you both know I did not mean it in that way.


I know. Just saw an opportunity to make a point. Similar to JawsDad, we're trying to grow our new field program at our local club so there are plenty of new people coming to this forum looking for information. I've heard more than once they we field shooters are "elitists" based on some comments read in this forum. 

We get 200+ 3D shooters per event at our club. We were lucky to pull in 20 or 30 for field last year. Many of them will likely never come, but its certainly no help to push them away either.


----------



## za_boy

My 3D/Field bow is spitting out 346gr GT UltraLight Pros at 285fps


----------



## BOWGOD

JPE said:


> I know. Just saw an opportunity to make a point. Similar to JawsDad, we're trying to grow our new field program at our local club so there are plenty of new people coming to this forum looking for information. I've heard more than once they we field shooters are "elitists" based on some comments read in this forum.
> 
> We get 200+ 3D shooters per event at our club. We were lucky to pull in 20 or 30 for field last year. Many of them will likely never come, but its certainly no help to push them away either.


I think a lot of the "elitist attitude" is more of a misconception than anything. Most of us on this forum know each other personally, and we're really close. So we can talk to each other in certain ways that could be misinterpreted by others. For example read back through some of the posts where hornet, and I have gone back, and forth on. An outsider might believe that we hate each other, when if fact it is the total opposite. I think outsider's look in, and see the way we talk to each other, and assume we're a bunch of jerks, where in reality we're all just really good friends giving each other a hard time.

That is the one thing that I like the most about field. Unlike other games where it can seem very self centered. The field community is more of a tight knit family. We all know each other, we all get along, and other than friendly competition, we all want to see, and help each other succeed. 

So from and outside stand point it may seem like we are an exclusive circle, but the circle is always open to anyone. I can remember being the outsider, and the way I viewed that circle, but when I finally found the courage to attend an event, it didn't take me long to realize that my assumption was nothing more than my own fear of the unknown, and everyone at the event was willing, and eager to help a newbie learn the ropes. Many of my best friendships have spawned from that first experience.


----------



## kidnutso

Hey Bowgod,

How close in WV are you to the Pittsburgh area? Just wondering if you guys out your way have any field shoots that I might attend. Here in SW and NW PSAA, it's picking up nicely over past years, but still like to keep the options open.


----------



## BOWGOD

kidnutso said:


> Hey Bowgod,
> 
> How close in WV are you to the Pittsburgh area? Just wondering if you guys out your way have any field shoots that I might attend. Here in SW and NW PSAA, it's picking up nicely over past years, but still like to keep the options open.



I'm about 3 1/3-4 hours southeast of Pitt, but grew up in central PA.
You should only be about 3 hours from the Hillbilly shoot. I would highly suggest making plans to come down that week end. There are field shoots, and then there is the hillbilly.


----------



## reylamb

The only time I ever shoot my field bow is if TAP is estimating it to be near or over the NFAA speed limit. Of course, at 57#s and 27.5" DL that is rarely an issue for me. I am also currently shooting my ASA bow, which has a 280 fps speed limit anyway, so the 300 fps is not a worry anyhow.....


----------



## CRAZYRICK1

carlosii said:


> Love TAP but it always under-estimates my speed.


I thought it sounded low, I shot 249 through a chrono, and then switched to a lighter arrow( 50 grains) and raised the draw weight by 8 pounds


----------



## bikebroy07gsr

I apologize for starting a controversy in your elite group of field archers. Yes you are correct i didn't realize it was a field archery sub-forum. Won't make that mistake again do apologize.


----------



## feildfool

221 fps


----------



## kidnutso

BOWGOD said:


> I'm about 3 1/3-4 hours southeast of Pitt, but grew up in central PA.
> You should only be about 3 hours from the Hillbilly shoot. I would highly suggest making plans to come down that week end. There are field shoots, and then there is the hillbilly.


I'd like too, but it's scheduled the same weekend as our PSAA Outdoor Target Championship. So I guess I'll be going to that.


----------



## IGluIt4U

Round about 276 here at 56# and 28".. not that it matters in field.. :chortle:

Anyone that wants to come out and try field archery that is anywhere near the MD area, come on out! We have a shoot every weekend, usually a couple and we welcome new archers and help them along the way. Unlike what I've heard about 3D (never shot a 3D round in my life), we aspire to help everyone.. it doesn't matter whether you are a newbie or an ol timer.. we share our knowledge freely, because creating competition is what our game is about.. so.. don't be skeered.. give it a try.. you may actually like it.. 

And as Bowgod said, many of us are a tight knit group in here, so some of the posts are geared as such, no elitism is intended.. in fact, if you ever shoot with any of us, you'll see it's just the opposite.  :nod: :darkbeer:


----------



## subconsciously

288

Contender elite, 62 lbs, 374 gr. easton lightspeed 3d.

Right where I want to be.


----------



## Brown Hornet

IGluIt4U said:


> Round about 276 here at 56# and 28".. not that it matters in field.. :chortle:
> 
> Anyone that wants to come out and try field archery that is anywhere near the MD area, come on out! We have a shoot every weekend, usually a couple and we welcome new archers and help them along the way. Unlike what I've heard about 3D (never shot a 3D round in my life), we aspire to help everyone.. it doesn't matter whether you are a newbie or an ol timer.. we share our knowledge freely, because creating competition is what our game is about.. so.. don't be skeered.. give it a try.. you may actually like it..
> 
> And as Bowgod said, many of us are a tight knit group in here, so some of the posts are geared as such, no elitism is intended.. in fact, if you ever shoot with any of us, you'll see it's just the opposite.  :nod: :darkbeer:



Exactly what he said  as I have said lord knows how many times.....more times then not that "elitism" or "clique" that people see is perceived only....they are guys that figure people don't want them around because they aren't friends or don't know them and they are standing back on the sidelines. I don't know of any situation that someone has shot with a group or come and introduced themselves and been pushed away....EVER.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Brown Hornet said:


> :noidea: I haven't shot my setup through a chrono.....don't really plan to anytime soon
> 
> But OT2 says I am in the 276 range.


Well I went over to Nino's today and did some shooting....when we were done I went in the "shop" and checked things. 

My bow is on 57lbs....335 grain arrow 27.75" draw.....279 fps.  

OT2 actually showed that I should be at 273 not 276.....so just like every Hoyt I have ever had it's about 5fps or so faster then it "should" be. Once I made the adjustments in OT2 bumping my lbs up to 60 were I will eventually be will put me in the 283/4 range. 

I realized this weekend that I am still a touch short on dl.....so I will get it dialed in tomorrow or at least a little closer to perfect ( I usually spend a good deal of time playing with my draw and haven't had the chance to really do that with the Katera XL). I know that once I get the bow dialed in were I want it I could get 290 easy if I wanted to 

and Nino shot his also....and he is at 290 not 300 on about 28.5-75" from his 60lb UE


----------



## Slim37KS

Im another one that really dont care how fast it is as long as the arrow makes it to the bale and sticks where I was aiming (which part of the time is the big problem :lol3: ), and 2nd as long as my arrow clears the scope on the 80yarder, Who's care how fast it is....it all boils down to how fast do you wanna miss.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Slim37KS said:


> Im another one that really dont care how fast it is as long as the arrow makes it to the bale and sticks where I was aiming (which part of the time is the big problem :lol3: ), and 2nd as long as my arrow clears the scope on the 80yarder, Who's care how fast it is....it all boils down to how fast do you wanna miss.


To a degree I agree with all of you guys that say you don't care how fast your bow is and to a degree I don't. 

As for the arrow reaching 80 or getting clearance....once I shot my first arrow at that distance years ago and realized that I had plenty of room....heck half the time I can get well over 130 yds ....I never worried or thought about it again. It's just a matter of setting the bow up right for me. 

But as for the speed issue or debate....extra speed does help....I WILL not shoot a combo for field shooting slower then 270fps :nono: there is an extra margin of error that is built in there. Yes the yardadge is marked but that's besides the point. None of us that ever get caught up in these debates are top level archers for the most part :wink: so we don't shoot perfect or hold perfect. If you have OT2 run your setup on say 240-250 or so and play with the arrow impact feature....then do it with a bow shooting over 270. Your margin for error for a shot breaking during a bobble or just a time when your low in the dot when the shot breaks is much greater....

This also applies for times when you have a brain fart and set your sight short or long by mistake by a couple yards. I have had 2 examples this year when the extra speed as saved me a few points. 

The first time I shot my XL this year....we got to a target and there were a bunch of deer running around behind us and I didn't set my sight on the correct yardage I stopped in the middle of setting it to look at the deer and then stepped to the stake a minute or so later. Well the target was 45 and I had my sight on about 32 or 33  the first shot I actually drew the bow back with the release in the click on the moon and it fired when I hit my anchor :doh: I got a zero...but since I didn't actually shoot the arrow I fired another one....that one caught a 3 I then looked at my sight to find my mistake. If my bow was under 270 I would have had another zero. 

This past Sunday we were shooting the 45 wu....I shot the arrows from 45 and 40 in the X....got to the 3rd arrow and for whatever reason instead of moving my sight to 35 yds I moved it back to 45 :noidea: I caught a 4 by a hair...it was touching the 3 line. If my bow had been ANY slower that arrow would have been a 3. 

Take advantage of what todays equipment will give you....just because an arrow is slower doesn't mean that it's more forgiving...or more accurate and just because an arrow is faster doesn't mean that it's touchy. Build your arrows right and you can pretty much shoot as fast as you want. If your shooting a light 5 grains per arrow with 70-90 grain points and the arrow isn't spined good then yes they will be touchy....but my arrows are spined right and have a very good F0C in the 14% range. The shafts just happen to be light...but then at 57-60 lbs with my 27.75" draw a 335 grain arrow isn't really that light :wink:

The old adage about fast misses is a silly and pretty dumb statement IMO....if you missed with a fast arrow you were going to miss with a slow arrow also....and probably by more. 

I know that the vast majority of the top field shooter are shooting over 270 fps...and I would bet a good # of them are over 280 fps.....


----------



## njshadowwalker

Hoyt UL. 27.5" dl, 52.5 pounds. ACC318 etc etc....256fpsI dont miss b/c Im slow. I miss b/c I miss. And recently b/c I suck! LOL I said it.

Man, none of you can surround the dot like I can


----------



## Slim37KS

njshadowwalker said:


> Hoyt UL. 27.5" dl, 52.5 pounds. ACC318 etc etc....256fpsI dont miss b/c Im slow. I miss b/c I miss. And recently b/c I suck! LOL I said it.
> 
> Man, none of you can surround the dot like I can


I dunno, I could prolly give you a run for your money, my arrows are afraid of the dot.....LOL


----------



## bclowman

Hoyt Vantage Pro
29" draw @ 58lb.
367gr. arrow @ 261 fps


----------



## DLJ

Last year I shot my C4 for black & white as well as unmarked 3D

that was chrono'd at the champs at 274fps (we have a 300fps limit in our ASA equivalent too)

Am dropping the poundage to around 56/57 from 60 this year and slightly heavier arrow with higher FOC as the C4 is for marked distances only this year.

I expect to be in the mid 250's but that's cool, as long as the sight mark is correct and the shot is well executed then it'll still hit the spot (that's the plan anyway :teeth


----------



## rock monkey

it's not about being snotty or elite in your eyes.....we just dont go freak out nuts over not shooting AT the limit. some of us dont really care, like me.

how many times do you go to a 3d shoot and there's guys talkin about blowin past 300fps or right at the limit and makes sure you know it.........several times an hour?

on a field course, the only thing that matters is the 4 sticks in the target at the end of the lane. 180fps or 280fps, if you can put em in the x-ring, thats all that matters.

some field shooters have had to endure being told their game and their equipment isnt relative. now, all of a sudden we're getting the same people asking the non-relative archers how to set up a bow and how to play a game. wouldnt that seem a little odd to you? sure we may appear snotty, but we are also a fairly tight group, even if some of us havent met face to face.

we all share a common interest and that is field archery and getting more involved because those that do give it a honest try realize it's more fun than they thought or were told it was.


----------



## USNarcher

BH you are correct in your long winded statement.  The key to your statement was "todays equipment". Up until they raised the fps rule for NFAA I did care about my speed, because I was close to being over that with some bows. Now with the 300fps speed is of no concern because I can set up my bow any way that I want and won't hit the upper limit.


----------



## Brown Hornet

:chortle: well I had to try it in a different way so that "some people" would finally get it :wink:


----------



## Slim37KS

Checked mine today while I was working on it

30" DL
358 gr arrow
50# DW
269 FPS


----------



## njshadowwalker

Bottom Line. 

3d equals built in excuses. Field, no excuses. Its this far Hit it or miss it. 

I can see the BHFS guys really trying to get everything out of their bows as possible to keep pin gaps down, but even then you want your gsaps set so that you have solid refernce points to hold off of. Its a balance.


----------



## dragonheart

*Fast enough*

As fast as I can get without giving up any forgivness. I am really partial to bow and arrow set up's that group exceptionally well. 4 arrows in the dot, no mattter how fast those arrows get there, is really cool in my opinion. :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet

njshadowwalker said:


> Bottom Line.
> 
> 3d equals built in excuses. Field, no excuses. Its this far Hit it or miss it.
> 
> I can see the BHFS guys really trying to get everything out of their bows as possible to keep pin gaps down, but even then you want your gsaps set so that you have solid refernce points to hold off of. Its a balance.


Time to stop listening to the old timers ramble....and argue with chewies over speed. 

Fact of the matter is a bow shooting 270-285 that is still forgiving because you picked the correct arrow for the job and built the arrow correctly....is way more forgiving then your slow arrow in the 250 range.

I would almost put money on it that you would "surround the dot" less with a faster setup. 

Funny thing is your here the "speed doesn't matter" thing from so many field and FITA guys but yet nobody shooting scores worth a damn are shooting slow setups.....

Jesse, Dave, Reo, Shane, Willet, Braden, Kendall, Hinky, etc all shoot setups over 270 fps 

The top AMFS shooters are the same way....I am pretty sure X Hunter is over 280....

When your shooting the 60 and your shot breaks and your pin isn't in the center of the dot gives you a 4 almost down by the pro line and mine is in the bottom of the spot....I will smile with my faster bow....just like I did when I got a 4 instead of a 3 when I miss set my sight the other day and just like I did when I got a 3 instead of a 4 for being distracted by the deer a few weeks before that. 

My bow is every bit as forgiving as the one I shot last year that was 10 fps slower and more forgiving then the Martins I shot that were 20-30 fps slower when it comes to speed being factored in....and I am shooting about 45 grains over IBO with a 14%+ FOC....that's the ticket to the entire deal :wink:

The more dots you hit the less excuses you need.....and using speed CORRECTLY can lead to less "excuses". Although some of us don't make excuses....we look at the" reasons" so that we don't make the mistake again :wink:


----------



## njshadowwalker

Brown Hornet said:


> Time to stop listening to the old timers ramble....and argue with chewies over speed.
> 
> Fact of the matter is a bow shooting 270-285 that is still forgiving because you picked the correct arrow for the job and built the arrow correctly....is way more forgiving then your slow arrow in the 250 range.
> 
> I would almost put money on it that you would "surround the dot" less with a faster setup.
> 
> Funny thing is your here the "speed doesn't matter" thing from so many field and FITA guys but yet nobody shooting scores worth a damn are shooting slow setups.....
> 
> Jesse, Dave, Reo, Shane, Willet, Braden, Kendall, Hinky, etc all shoot setups over 270 fps
> 
> The top AMFS shooters are the same way....I am pretty sure X Hunter is over 280....
> 
> When your shooting the 60 and your shot breaks and your pin isn't in the center of the dot gives you a 4 almost down by the pro line and mine is in the bottom of the spot....I will smile with my faster bow....just like I did when I got a 4 instead of a 3 when I miss set my sight the other day and just like I did when I got a 3 instead of a 4 for being distracted by the deer a few weeks before that.
> 
> My bow is every bit as forgiving as the one I shot last year that was 10 fps slower and more forgiving then the Martins I shot that were 20-30 fps slower when it comes to speed being factored in....and I am shooting about 45 grains over IBO with a 14%+ FOC....that's the ticket to the entire deal :wink:
> 
> The more dots you hit the less excuses you need.....and using speed CORRECTLY can lead to less "excuses". Although some of us don't make excuses....we look at the" reasons" so that we don't make the mistake again :wink:


I agree with you to a point. And fact is I still shoot both field and 3d as well as indoor, hunting etc etc...

However My slow acc's out group and outshoot my "faster" setup. With is still only 272fps. And yes thats with the properly spined arrow after plenty of tuning. The slower setup groups better for me. Plus with a bad left shoulder/elbow due to sports injuries and work (construction) I can't risk stressing my joints anymore shooting higher poundage for a full field round. Ill still hunt with 70 pounds, but I certainly cant put a long practice/shooting session in with a ton of draw weight. I havent found an arrows I can shoot at 53 pounds with my short DL on that bow that likes to group and yet maintains speed. 

BTW, Im certainly not an old timer. Im more of a young timer whos been shooting for awhile and has played with almost every arrow out there but the nano's:smile:


----------



## USNarcher

Brown Hornet said:


> Time to stop listening to the old timers ramble....and argue with chewies over speed.
> 
> Fact of the matter is a bow shooting 270-285 that is still forgiving because you picked the correct arrow for the job and built the arrow correctly....is way more forgiving then your slow arrow in the 250 range.
> 
> I would almost put money on it that you would "surround the dot" less with a faster setup.
> 
> Funny thing is your here the "speed doesn't matter" thing from so many field and FITA guys but yet nobody shooting scores worth a damn are shooting slow setups.....
> 
> Jesse, Dave, Reo, Shane, Willet, Braden, Kendall, Hinky, etc all shoot setups over 270 fps
> 
> The top AMFS shooters are the same way....I am pretty sure X Hunter is over 280....
> 
> When your shooting the 60 and your shot breaks and your pin isn't in the center of the dot gives you a 4 almost down by the pro line and mine is in the bottom of the spot....I will smile with my faster bow....just like I did when I got a 4 instead of a 3 when I miss set my sight the other day and just like I did when I got a 3 instead of a 4 for being distracted by the deer a few weeks before that.
> 
> My bow is every bit as forgiving as the one I shot last year that was 10 fps slower and more forgiving then the Martins I shot that were 20-30 fps slower when it comes to speed being factored in....and I am shooting about 45 grains over IBO with a 14%+ FOC....that's the ticket to the entire deal :wink:
> 
> The more dots you hit the less excuses you need.....and using speed CORRECTLY can lead to less "excuses". Although some of us don't make excuses....we look at the" reasons" so that we don't make the mistake again :wink:


Horse pooey. :tongue: Shoot faster miss faster. If you are sighted in to perfection your arrow is gonna hit where your pin is when the shot breaks no matter what speed the bow is shooting. The difference is, when talking about Shane, Reo, Jesse, Chance etc. when they have an OH SH.. shot they are still rock solid on the target and the arrow still is in the dot. I know this because everytime I have heard Chance say that he is barely out of the X.

For the Joe, however, it is usually a drive by, dropped arm, flinch etc. Speed has nothing to do with the scoring of the arrow.

I have learned in my short tournament archery career, that I need to set my outdoor bow up so that I am the most comfortable at full draw and at 40 yards. That is draw length, holding weight, peep height and stabilizers. I think that the holding weight is the key though. That and the fact that I know that I am going to hit the dot on every shot.


----------



## Bobmuley

USNarcher said:


> Horse pooey. :tongue: Shoot faster miss faster. If you are sighted in to perfection your arrow is gonna hit where your pin is when the shot breaks no matter what speed the bow is shooting..


I concur.

The only exception would be other influences like the wind and cuts.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Your still assuming the shot is perfect....I am beimg realistic in the fact that other then the top % of shooters the rest of us are far from perfect....

But for the record Shane will tell you that my Oh Sh**s go in the dot more then his do :chortle:

We won't get on the same page obviously so you can get what I am trying to say because I am not saying exactly what I am trying to say....

but does anyone honestly think that a slower arrow doesn't drop less then a faster arrow?

Heck shoot an arrow at 45 yds for 45 yds and then shoot it for 42-44 yds....hold in different spots in the dot. Your gonna catch more arrows with the faster bow then you are with the slow one. Period....

No a terrible shot or one that breaks low isn't going to catch still just because your bow is faster. But a bow that is faster is going to catch more dots during certain circumstances....

Yes your bow "hits behind the pin" I have yet to shoot a bow that didn't.....but were is that pin really...were you in your peep perfect....I am not Jesse or Dave or Reoor Shane :wink: I know for a fact that my bows shooting in the 270s are far more forgiving to these mistakes or just none perfect issues then the same bow shooting in the 250s. 

and they group every bit as good as my slower setups did or better....


----------



## USNarcher

Only because you have more confidence. :shade:

BH have you ever set up a bow for holding weight? If not you should experiment with it. Just like an 1/8" in draw length or a 1/2 oz of stabilizer weight a slight adjustment to your holding weight can make a huge difference on your score card.


----------



## Brown Hornet

I do that with every bow....both weight and dl.


----------



## wevans340

Bowtech Destroyer 340
DL- 28.5
DW- 70 lbs
Arrow- 333.7

FPS- 316.1 after 60 shots through the bow the day I bought it, chrono'd


----------



## pragmatic_lee

wevans340 said:


> Bowtech Destroyer 340
> DL- 28.5
> DW- 70 lbs
> Arrow- 333.7
> 
> FPS- 316.1 after 60 shots through the bow the day I bought it, chrono'd


Do you plan to shoot Field with it?


----------



## SCarson

pragmatic_lee said:


> Do you plan to shoot Field with it?


oh...oh...oh...pick me! pick me!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

SCarson said:


> oh...oh...oh...pick me! pick me!


I know where I'd put my money.


----------



## wevans340

pragmatic_lee said:


> Do you plan to shoot Field with it?


Once I get good enough I would like too. Just got SERIOUS into bow and hunting 2 years ago. Have a lot to learn, but I cant wait to. I found a passion more addicting then drugs!:teeth:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

wevans340 said:


> Once I get good enough I would like too. Just got SERIOUS into bow and hunting 2 years ago. Have a lot to learn, but I cant wait to. I found a passion more addicting then drugs!:teeth:


If you wait till you "get good enough", you'll probably never get to shoot Field - not that you won't become a good shot otherwise, but shooting Field will teach you more about your form and shot execution than anything else you can do. If you get the opportunity to shoot Field, then by all means take it! Get with some folks that understand and enjoy the game. Heck you might find you like "shooting spots" more than hunting. Or at least enough to invest in a target bow to go along with your hunting bow. Shooting 112 arrows with a 70# bow might be easy for you young guys, but when you get to be my age, you'll wish you'd taken it a little easier on your shoulders. :teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Prag that's just another case of a drive by poster.....

The thread was the lead on the Field Forum so it showed up on the main page....he just saw "how fast is your setup" and clicked on it to brag about how fast the bow he probably can't handle is :chortle:

Just like the others that have done the same thing in this thread....he won't be heard from again :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Prag that's just another case of a drive by poster.....
> 
> The thread was the lead on the Field Forum so it showed up on the main page....he just saw "how fast is your setup" and clicked on it to brag about how fast the bow he probably can't handle is :chortle:
> 
> Just like the others that have done the same thing in this thread....he won't be heard from again :chortle:


Ya think?


----------



## USNarcher

Brown Hornet said:


> Prag that's just another case of a drive by poster.....
> 
> The thread was the lead on the Field Forum so it showed up on the main page....he just saw "how fast is your setup" and clicked on it to brag about how fast the bow he probably can't handle is :chortle:
> 
> Just like the others that have done the same thing in this thread....he won't be heard from again :chortle:


Don't be a field snob.  Welcome all into it. Bowhunters are afraid to admit that shooting spots is fun and before they know it they are hooked. :shade: 

Oh and it is harder to hit that big ol dot at a marked yardage.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER

29"/50lb 270's fps


----------



## Demp223

Shoot field all day with my setup and quite well for fixed sights thank you.Used to shoot field only(freestyle) but find it much more challenging to shoot(freestyle Hunter) now having to gap and stack pins and hold for windage.Plus shooting at 3D targets that dont have colored spots and still hitting the center ring even out to 110 yds is a blast.


----------



## arrowshootinjon

29DL
72lbs
515gr arrow
285fps


----------



## trin728

i shoot 292 fps @ 62# with 356 gr arrow


----------



## twistedmetal

D350-29 DL, 69#'s, 350 Grain Flatliner surgical, Peep, Loop, 335 and shhots great! FPS :darkbeer:


----------



## WyoLocoLobo

*Maxxis 31*

Well I just checked to see what my 90# Maxxis 31 was shooting. I was a little disappointed in the speed but when I figured the energy I was ok. Maxxis 31 90# 30" draw 466 grain Easton Axis. 312 fps It may not get to my target the fastest but it is accurate and gets great penetration.


----------



## rock monkey

> twistedmetal
> D350-29 DL, 69#'s, 350 Grain Flatliner surgical, Peep, Loop, 335 and shhots great! FPS :darkbeer:





> WyoLocoLobo
> Maxxis 31
> Well I just checked to see what my 90# Maxxis 31 was shooting. I was a little disappointed in the speed but when I figured the energy I was ok. Maxxis 31 90# 30" draw 466 grain Easton Axis. 312 fps It may not get to my target the fastest but it is accurate and gets great penetration.


ummmmm, nfaa limits you to 80lb draw and 300fps

as a wise one once said............


> Originally Posted by Brown Hornet View Post
> Prag that's just another case of a drive by poster.....
> 
> The thread was the lead on the Field Forum so it showed up on the main page....he just saw "how fast is your setup" and clicked on it to brag about how fast the bow he probably can't handle is
> 
> Just like the others that have done the same thing in this thread....he won't be heard from again


----------



## twistedmetal

rock monkey said:


> ummmmm, nfaa limits you to 80lb draw and 300fps
> 
> as a wise one once said............


ummmmmmm, I handle my rig very well! And I am at 69lbs not 80lbs. And if you are in MN sometime PM me I will show you how good I am with my bow son.:darkbeer:


----------



## twistedmetal

rock monkey said:


> ummmmm, nfaa limits you to 80lb draw and 300fps
> 
> as a wise one once said............


Further more why do you dare to assume what my intentions were? You don't know me from Adam. If i wanted to brag I would have purchased an Omen or a XLR8 at 30" DL and then bragged about my speeds. And I am certainly not a "drive poster" I read the threads before I post and post accordingly if you do not like keep your opinions to yourself. And again I will say anytime you are in MN come see how I well I shoot. You might just surprised! But my opinion is that you would not because you are one of those "old man know it alls".


----------



## pragmatic_lee

twistedmetal said:


> ummmmmmm, I handle my rig very well! And I am at 69lbs not 80lbs. And if you are in MN sometime PM me I will show you how good I am with my bow son.:darkbeer:





twistedmetal said:


> Further more why do you dare to assume what my intentions were? You don't know me from Adam. If i wanted to brag I would have purchased an Omen or a XLR8 at 30" DL and then bragged about my speeds. And I am certainly not a "drive poster" I read the threads before I post and post accordingly if you do not like keep your opinions to yourself. And again I will say anytime you are in MN come see how I well I shoot. You might just surprised! But my opinion is that you would not because you are one of those "old man know it alls".


Dude,
What's your problem? Do you realize this is the Field forum? Do you even know what Field archery is?

If you just want to argue, please find a different forum - we have bigger fish to fry. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant

twistedmetal said:


> Further more why do you dare to assume what my intentions were? You don't know me from Adam. If i wanted to brag I would have purchased an Omen or a XLR8 at 30" DL and then bragged about my speeds. And I am certainly not a "drive poster" I read the threads before I post and post accordingly if you do not like keep your opinions to yourself. And again I will say anytime you are in MN come see how I well I shoot. You might just surprised! But my opinion is that you would not because you are one of those "old man know it alls".


You are in the field archery forum. You don't list field archery as an interest in your profile, you list specs of a bow that would be illegal in the sport...

Feels like a drive by to me...have you ever shot field or any other target archery?

BTW...you may want to be careful who you challenge...there's more than 1 person that hangs out in here with credentials better than "Backyard pie plate champion"...


----------



## mag41vance

I remember those days.

Young, Dumb, Impetuous.

Sure am glad I had some "Old men" I respected enough to listen too and learn from.

twistedmetal is just a victim of a generation that puts "I" & "Me" in front of everything they do. 

Here's a couple of good rules to live by.

Philippians 2:3 Let nothing be done through strife or vainglory: but in lowliness of mind let each man esteem others better than themselves.

Matthew 23:12 And whosoever shall exalt himself shall be humbled, and he that humbles himself will be exalted.

Since twistedmetal has God at the top of his avatar, I figured this "Old Man" would exercise my arthritic "old" fingers and type this out on my "old" Royal typewriter, send it by Pony-express to AT, and like magic, here it is.


BTW We "old men" made it just fine through those young & dumb years, and I sure as twistedmetal gets a few more years under his belt, he will be just fine.
Well, need to change the ribbon in my Royal. :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

mag41vance said:


> I remember those days.
> 
> Young, Dumb, Impetuous.
> 
> Sure am glad I had some "Old men" I respected enough to listen too and learn from.
> 
> twistedmetal is just a victim of a generation that puts "I" & "Me" in front of everything they do.
> 
> Here's a couple of good rules to live by.
> 
> Philippians 2:3 Let nothing be done through strife or vainglory: but in lowliness of mind let each man esteem others better than themselves.
> 
> Matthew 23:12 And whosoever shall exalt himself shall be humbled, and he that humbles himself will be exalted.
> 
> Since twistedmetal has God at the top of his avatar, I figured this "Old Man" would exercise my arthritic "old" fingers and type this out on my "old" Royal typewriter, send it by Pony-express to AT, and like magic, here it is.
> 
> 
> BTW We "old men" made it just fine through those young & dumb years, and I sure as twistedmetal gets a few more years under his belt, he will be just fine.
> Well, need to change the ribbon in my Royal. :wink:



Right on, brother:thumbs_up Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

mag41vance said:


> I remember those days.
> 
> Young, Dumb, Impetuous.
> 
> Sure am glad I had some "Old men" I respected enough to listen too and learn from.
> 
> twistedmetal is just a victim of a generation that puts "I" & "Me" in front of everything they do.
> 
> Here's a couple of good rules to live by.
> 
> Philippians 2:3 Let nothing be done through strife or vainglory: but in lowliness of mind let each man esteem others better than themselves.
> 
> Matthew 23:12 And whosoever shall exalt himself shall be humbled, and he that humbles himself will be exalted.
> 
> Since twistedmetal has God at the top of his avatar, I figured this "Old Man" would exercise my arthritic "old" fingers and type this out on my "old" Royal typewriter, send it by Pony-express to AT, and like magic, here it is.
> 
> 
> BTW We "old men" made it just fine through those young & dumb years, and I sure as twistedmetal gets a few more years under his belt, he will be just fine.
> Well, need to change the ribbon in my Royal. :wink:


My Underwood is better than your Royal, besides that Underwood ribbons last longer.


----------



## mag41vance

pragmatic_lee said:


> My Underwood is better than your Royal, besides that Underwood ribbons last longer.


There you go playing the underwood card again. 

BTW : I preferred their Deviled ham over their typewriters. :becky:


----------



## x-hunta

I don't care for speed, heck I am only at 245-250 (estimated) and I believe I am average on scores. Speed is nice but all it really does in my eyes is make you miss faster. And yes I know the benifits of speed but I just don't care about it.


----------



## psargeant

rock monkey said:


> ummmmm, nfaa limits you to 80lb draw and 300fps
> 
> as a wise one once said............


didn't you mean..."as a wise arse once said..."


----------



## rock monkey

i was being kind.:tongue: i didnt want to assign any descriptive adjectives to the person i quoted. the thin skinned folx would have really come out of the closet in more ways than one.



psargeant said:


> didn't you mean..."as a wise arse once said..."


----------



## psargeant

rock monkey said:


> i was being kind.:tongue: i didnt want to assign any descriptive adjectives to the person i quoted. the thin skinned folx would have really come out of the closet in more ways than one.


 paging Mr. Dobalina...Mr. Bob Dobalina...

I sure do miss him some times...


----------



## twistedmetal

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dude,
> What's your problem? Do you realize this is the Field forum? Do you even know what Field archery is?
> 
> If you just want to argue, please find a different forum - we have bigger fish to fry. :tongue:


No I didn't realize that and yes I do know what field archery is. Cry me a river that I posted in this thread mistakenly. Get over yourself.


----------



## twistedmetal

psargeant said:


> You are in the field archery forum. You don't list field archery as an interest in your profile, you list specs of a bow that would be illegal in the sport...
> 
> Feels like a drive by to me...have you ever shot field or any other target archery?
> 
> BTW...you may want to be careful who you challenge...there's more than 1 person that hangs out in here with credentials better than "Backyard pie plate champion"...


Pie plate? Please give me a challenge. I can back up my mouth. Funny how you field archers think hunters and 3D shooters are poor shots.


----------



## twistedmetal

However I do apologize for interrupting this thread. I did not pay attention to the forum description.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

twistedmetal said:


> However I do apologize for interrupting this thread. I did not pay attention to the forum description.


Hey man - we are a fun loving bunch over here and were just having some fun with you. Stick around. Field season is drawing to a close for 2010, but we still have a good time talking about it. If you read this entire thread you will see that there were lots of folks that got "poked at" for being overly concerned about speed in the "Field" forum. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant

twistedmetal said:


> Pie plate? Please give me a challenge. I can back up my mouth. Funny how you field archers think hunters and 3D shooters are poor shots.


You may very well be able to beat me...frankly I'm not very good:nono:...

Its the attitude that is the problem...


----------



## meatmissile

My bow is this fast!!!!!!!


----------



## twistedmetal

psargeant said:


> You may very well be able to beat me...frankly I'm not very good:nono:...
> 
> Its the attitude that is the problem...


I did not mean to come across with an attitude, get a little worked up when my shooting is questioned but it is hard not to sound like a "dink" with type. No biggie!:wink: I have a good friend that works at the archery shop I frequent shooting field and it has caught my attention.


----------



## ivacic

286


----------



## meatmissile

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey man - we are a fun loving bunch over here and were just having some fun with you. Stick around. Field season is drawing to a close for 2010, but we still have a good time talking about it. If you read this entire thread you will see that there were lots of folks that got "poked at" for being overly concerned about speed in the "Field" forum. :tongue:


Dagon Prag you gottem stirred up on here today man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

meatmissile said:


> My bow is this fast!!!!!!!


Aaron, what you doing in the Field forum - you've never shot a Field round in your life, BUT you did put us onto some dang good target material. :thumbs_up

Will be shooting them my first time this coming weekend over at Tim's. BTW: You're more than welcomed to come by this weekend and show us just how "accurate" that bow is - we don't care about speed. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

meatmissile said:


> Dagon Prag you gottem stirred up on here today man!!!!!!!!!


Somebody's got to keep the pot stirred - Spoon isn't around today and the "Muted One" will probably never be back. 

Ah, put that deer's tongue back in it's mouth before the ethics police get on you.


----------



## Indianbullet

BTW...you may want to be careful who you challenge...there's more than 1 person that hangs out in here with credentials better than "Backyard pie plate champion"...[/QUOTE]





Thats proper right there


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs

Don't be sorry! Apologies are for the weak !!!! ...........LOL !!!


twistedmetal said:


> However I do apologize for interrupting this thread. I did not pay attention to the forum description.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt

Mathews Apex 7
60lbs
340 gr Arrow
28" DL
15 gr on the string (peep and Dloop)

Total = 278 FPS


----------



## twistedmetal

Crazy4Centaurs said:


> Don't be sorry! Apologies are for the weak !!!! ...........LOL !!!


I thought it was appropriate to apologize cause everybody seemed so sensitive in this field archery forum. And we live in such a touchy feely world now I thought it was the right thing to do. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13

twistedmetal said:


> I thought it was appropriate to apologize cause everybody seemed so sensitive in this field archery forum. And we live in such a touchy feely world now I thought it was the right thing to do. :wink:


We aren't all touchy feely kinda folks unless, um, well, you know.:wink:




pragmatic_lee said:


> Somebody's got to keep the pot stirred - Spoon isn't around today and the "Muted One" will probably never be back.
> 
> Ah, put that deer's tongue back in it's mouth before the ethics police get on you.


There you go again, dragging me into something. I never stir the pot. More like a whisk.:chortle:



Oh and for the record, I'm not sure how fast it is. Faster than I can run.

Probably between 260 and 270ish, maybe.:dontknow:


----------

